# Darius Miles - LOL! (Shudder.....)



## ABM

*Darius Miles - LOL! (Shutter.....)*










So, I'm reading THIS article on the Darius Miles' signing, and notice that they refer to his fiance', Brandi Nash, being by his side.

OK, then, being the inquisitive-natured person that I am, I went ahead and Googled her - you know, just to see if she might be _famous_, or something...

Well, to my utter shock......guess what Google turned up?

Brandi Nash........a PORN star!

OK, so hopefully she's not _that_ Brandi Nash. :laugh:


----------



## HOWIE

*Re: Darius Miles - LOL! (Shutter.....)*



> Originally posted by <b>ABM</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, I'm reading THIS article on the Darius Miles' signing, and notice that they refer to his fiance', Brandi Nash, being by his side.
> 
> OK, then, being the inquisitive-natured person that I am, I went ahead and Googled her - you know, just to see if she might be _famous_, or something...
> 
> Well, to my utter shock......guess what Google turned up?
> 
> Brandi Nash........a PORN star!
> 
> OK, so hopefully she's not _that_ Brandi Nash. :laugh:


Maybe tlong could shed some light on this subject! :laugh: 

:joke:


----------



## tlong

Porn stars are people too.


----------



## talman

:ttiwwp: 

 

J/K! It had to be done....


----------



## MARIS61

Brandy Nash (with a Y) is a porn star and I believe the daughter of John Nash.

No relation to Darius.


----------



## Dan

> Originally posted by <b>MARIS61</b>!
> Brandy Nash (with a Y) is a porn star and I believe the daughter of John Nash.
> 
> No relation to Darius.


you probably believe wrong.


----------



## HOWIE

> Originally posted by <b>tlong</b>!
> Porn stars are people too.


:rotf:


----------



## OG

> Originally posted by <b>MARIS61</b>!
> Brandy Nash (with a Y) is a porn star and I believe the daughter of John Nash.
> 
> No relation to Darius.


You could be right, I tried seeing who she was too, sure a porn star is one thing that came up, but I also came across a 2000 girls bball team with a girl named Brandi Nash. I think that's more appropriate. Still, she could be anyone/noone.


----------



## MAS RipCity

who cares??? She's hot.


----------



## Just_me

Hey guys,

Not a fan...just signed because was doing searching info about Darius and Brandi. I personally know Brandi Nash, so all of your guessing who she is over. She is 26 years old from Greenwood, MS and we very close in college (in Jackson,MS). She is not famous, just a normal beautiful girl who always had her eye set on a prize, if you know what I mean. (has a history of dating guys who has or thinks will have money whether its legit or not).

Well, I can't be mad.....woman to woman I wish her all the best with the 48 million!!! It must be nice!


----------



## mook

ahem. you know you've got a great porn video title when it dances on the edge of this board's community standards.


----------



## 4-For-Snapper

> Originally posted by <b>The Great Twinkee</b>!


Since you're 14, I'm going to assume that you watch these selections regularly. 





PS - _Young and Anal_? WTH? Like "anal-retentive?"

PPS - Who's this guy, _Max Hardcore Extreme_? European? :whoknows:


----------



## Dan

besides the fact that she isn't the woman in adult movies (neither Darius's finance, or John Nash's daughter) let's try not to start stupid rumors about her.


----------



## ABM

> Originally posted by <b>Just_me</b>!
> 
> She is not famous, just a normal beautiful girl who always had her eye set on a prize, if you know what I mean. (has a history of dating guys who has or thinks will have money whether its legit or not).



Hmmmm.....not sure which is worse -- a porn star, or a gold digger?


----------

